# Cancelled medicated FET due to thin lining- Doc suggested FET with stims? Or natural FET?



## Blueberry girl (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi, I'm 40, my husband has zero sperm count but we retrieved sperm from him via a PESA. I have a 4yr old boy from our 4th IVF (fresh transfer) and we're trying for a sibling. We always get a high number of eggs and this time we created 7 embryos, we've used four and currently have 3 on ice.

My previous FET transfer struggled to reach 8.2 after 15 days of oestrogen tablets and patches but negative HPT. My recent FET was cancelled yesterday due to thin lining, it got to 6mm on the 13th day of oestrogen tablets 8-10mg a day plus one patch a day (also down regging).

My consultant has suggested using low dose stems (menopur) to thicken my endometrial lining next time instead of oestrogen in tablet/patch form (down regging also and possibly adding in hcg trigger). I am open to that but I've always been curious at what my lining would do when left on it's own naturally, without any drugs. My fresh transfers have always had a decent lining. Since having my little boy and breastfeeding him for a couple of years I noticed that when my periods returned they were lighter...might that mean that my natural lining is now just thinner? My age?Is it worth trying a natural FET or pointless?

I'd like to avoid using too many drugs if I can do it naturally...I feel like I've thought about all this so much that i can't see the woods for the trees!

I take a large variety and number or supplements, am eating well, tried viagra but made no difference, low dose aspirin, hot water bottles, TENS machine for improving blood flow. Tried acupuncture but getting to the appointments (we live rurally) and fitting it around childcare is quite stressful so seemed counterproductive. Also tried a home electro-acupuncture machine but it was time consuming and difficult to do.

Any thoughts anyone?

Thankyou xx


----------



## Melissa87 (9 mo ago)

I am 34 and I have had 4 FETs cancelled recently. I have a daughter from my first transfer. My transfers were cancelled due to thin lining, a uti and fluid twice. My doctor is saying the same either a natural cycle of a FET. It is really frustrating because I don't want to be any older for an egg collection but my priority is getting my DD a sibling. I am struggling with how many to transfer. But I am considering a natural cycle too.


----------



## Blueberry girl (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reply @Melissa87 . That's a lot of delays. Covid has caused delays for us as I need steroids so we waited a year to start trying for a sibling and then two failed transfers. It's so frustrating isn't it? I heard someone once say that fertility treatments are all 'hurry up and wait'! So. Much. Waiting. I really hope your issues have gone on next cycle. There's nothing quite like that anxiety before a scan...!! 
I'm also always conscious of age too (being 40) in regards to egg retrievals, theoretically it would be best to get more retrievals and freeze embryos asap. However if I have lining issues now which I never had before, it seems pointless freezing them in the first place if there will be a struggle to transfer because of lining issues in a frozen cycle. Very tricky.

Because my endometrium isn't thickening on the oral oestrogen and patches, doc has suggested a FET where the use low dose stimulation like a fresh cycle (I only need low doses on a fresh cycle anyway) so that the follicles produce their own oestrogen and we thicken the lining that way. Part of me thinks that if we're doing that we may as well do an egg retrieval at the same time but as I said, what's the point if I have to go through the process again for the FET! Aargh! 🤪😂🤯

Natural is the other option. Totally understand you going for that route. I wanted to do natural I think deep down. I struggled to make a decision but chose to go the natural with stim drugs as it was what the consultant suggested was best. And then if that doesn't work we'll try fully natural.

Yes, we're not sure how many to transfer. We have three. Initially we were going to transfer one this time. However if there's a good lining I'm tempted to say throw two in there whilst you can, don't waste that endometrium! 🤣

Massive good luck to you...I guess we're both waiting for our periods now...more 'hurry up and wait!'

xxx


----------



## Melissa87 (9 mo ago)

Hey!
Your docs suggestion is similar to mine except we are trying a natural cycle first if that doesn’t work we will try low dose stimulation . Wanting to put two in is super tempting after all this waiting. Do they give you a choice ? I don’t have one unfortunately. When are you expecting af? Mine should be today or tomorrow. But I’m nervous about the progesterone not working to induce it so we will see.


----------



## Blueberry girl (Oct 3, 2013)

Really similar situation! But opposite decision!
Maybe because I'm older he doesn't mind putting two back. I remember when I was 34 he would always push for single transfer but after the first two failed cycles he was more open to double transfer. I think your age comes into it too.
My period is also due today or tomorrow technically but I don't really expect it to come anytime soon with all the oestrogen and hormone fluctuations. Have you been given progesterone to induce it? They haven't given me anything...they just said expect it to be late.


----------



## Melissa87 (9 mo ago)

Hey! You are probably right about age! And it’s a crazy similar situation. I was given progesterone. I took 500mg a day for 7 days. Last dose was on Thursday. So I’m hoping for today or tomorrow too. It ducks it will be late for you! I really hope the progesterone works. Last time I was cancelled I was on progesterone for 200mg for 7 days and it didn’t work. I’m super inpatient and I’m sure you are too


----------



## Melissa87 (9 mo ago)

I did get af this morning ! I hope you get yours soon too


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Swapping to natural FET (I’ve also done with low dose stims which worked equally well) after a cancelled FET for thin lining worked brilliantly for me. My body doesn’t respond well to synthetic oestrogen and does much better when it’s my own hormones doing the work. Also a much more pleasant experience doing a natural, my clinic do it with a trigger so they can control when ovulation occurs. My lining was exactly as it was with my fresh cycles when we did it this way. Your body will likely produce more estrogen with low dose stims as you may get a couple of follicles. I’m glad your clinic have offered this option as a lot of the time they just keep upping the oestrogen meds and when they did that to me my lining went backwards and actually got thinner!!


----------



## Melissa87 (9 mo ago)

@missl73 thanks Thad’s really encouraging.


----------



## Blueberry girl (Oct 3, 2013)

missl73 said:


> Swapping to natural FET (I’ve also done with low dose stims which worked equally well) after a cancelled FET for thin lining worked brilliantly for me. My body doesn’t respond well to synthetic oestrogen and does much better when it’s my own hormones doing the work. Also a much more pleasant experience doing a natural, my clinic do it with a trigger so they can control when ovulation occurs. My lining was exactly as it was with my fresh cycles when we did it this way. Your body will likely produce more estrogen with low dose stims as you may get a couple of follicles. I’m glad your clinic have offered this option as a lot of the time they just keep upping the oestrogen meds and when they did that to me my lining went backwards and actually got thinner!!


That's good to know, thanks. Yes, I've never had a lining issue with fresh transfers so I just assume my body doesn't like synthetic oestrogen like yours! Fingers crossed. I've started spotting so hopefully this is my period and we can get started. 🤞


----------

